# o ring lubricant for canister??



## bostonjon1 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a teflon based silicon lubricant that i use for swimming pool..Aladdin Magic Lube 631..could I use that for O rings on cannister??


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I've been using it for about three years and have had no problems.


----------

